# Attemped Snow running



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

After three years of minimal (


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck;

Nice photo, and thanks for documenting your efforts. Yeah, it seems that Mother Nature has yet to grasp the concept of scale. She just throws full-sized stuff at everything.

Best Wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Sounds like some real "coool fun" Chuck... 

So based on your 1.5 - 2.0 pounds of effort to move the plow, this compares approximately to 30 - 40 freight cars in this effort range... 

I would also tend to think you may need both more ballast for your assigned snow loco, but also a second unit. 

Pretty impressive piles on the waiting coal drag!! 

Keep having FUN!! Stay warm toooo! 

Dirk


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk, I did use a second SD70Mac. It didn't help on the curves because the plow kept derailing, wasn't needed on the straights. The SD70Mac weighs 11 pounds and I measured its drawbar pull at 4.5 pounds. One of the higher in my tests. 


Chuck


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

If they can make cars with heated seats, why can't someone sell heated track?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

BRO, they do. If you connect the positive lead to a rail on one side of your layout and the negative lead to the same rail on the other side, and have a big fuse, you will get heated rail. It is called a short circuit.
Chuck


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya ..just hook it up to a welder....it'll get warm allright!! 

Got it Chuck!!  

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya ..just hook it up to a welder....it'll get warm allright!! 

Got it Chuck!!  

D


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

D, since the only thing I know about welders is not to hold on to the two leads. I didn't think about them as a track warmer. Chuck


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well a welder is just a higher current short circuit power source..... 

D


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck,

Forget about the snow. Aren't you about to leave for your winter retreat in Phoenix? Time to enjoy warm and sunny.

Doc


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup. I have to cram winter into a month and a half. The rest of you get to spread it out over three months. Chuck


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Doc W.."mind reader".. 
Ya, Chuck hinted about leaving the end of Jan. I think!! 

With snow on the ground, can he & Nancy get away? 

Dirk


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk, as long as it is on the ground and not on the road. 

Right now the thermometer is reading 3.4 degrees. This afternoon I'm going to try a little running. It is supposed to get up into the twenties. I shoveled out the track yesterday afternoon so there shouldn't be too much snow to freeze on the wheels and track.

Chuck


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Chuck,

Don't forget to bring your engines. By the time you take care of all the Phoenix errands I may actually have track in place. If not I have a spare shovel.  No snow but plenty of dirt and rocks.

Alan


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan:

I'll bring have the Mallet with me.

Chuck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The MOW crew dug out the coal drag this afternoon and got it moving again.




















Chuck


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

What's that white stuff again??


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I think a pilot landing at a nearby airport (Dulles) must of had a bad case of dandruff. He shook his head during his final approach. That is the only explanation I can come up with. Chuck


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By chuck n on 23 Jan 2014 05:57 AM 
Yup. I have to cram winter into a month and a half. The rest of you get to spread it out over three months. Chuck 
Damn, it was a brisk 77 today. Forecast for a balmy 80 on Saturday.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, to each his own. I enjoy winter. I lived in California for four years. I never saw what I thought was winter, only rain. Chuck


----------



## Russell Rutalj (Dec 7, 2010)

Played a round of golf with my wife today, came home and ran my Connie. Nothing but leafs on my track. I just plowed right through them! Happy rails to you!


----------

